# Whatever happened to Lightfoot hitchhiker's mail service?



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 2, 2018)

Around 2010 there was a big project called lightfoot mail service where hitchhikers could opt to serve as mail couriers. Basically when you made it to a lightfoot city, you could leave your package or mail there, and someone passing through could take it on to its destination. I never made it to a lightfoot city/base before the project seemed to fizzle. Does anyone know if this is still a thing?
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/lightfoot-sustainable-post-read-this-it-is-golden.2679/ here is an old post about it.


----------

